# Not young, but new..



## Unseelie (Apr 6, 2005)

Greetings!
I'm discovering all my girly features after 30, so suddenly scents and make-up are big factors.  The learning curve is steep at this age!  Figuring out what "quality" means, in both the product and application, is murder!
Whee!
First MAC purchase ever: Whim e/s.  {ooh.. woah.. look at the shimmer.. pretty..}
Cheers!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree!!! While I'm not quite 30....I'm close.  The learning curve is higher for us.  I was perfectly content with my basic application of neutral colors....UNTIL my lil' sis' happened to introduce me into the world of high-end MU

Anyhow, Welcome to Specktra!! And hope you have lots of MU adventures!


----------



## Janice (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome to specktra Unseelie! I am also Janice on the BPAL forums. I'm glad you found your way over, please let one of the staff know if you need any assistance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MAC is such a great brand to introduce you to the world of high end makeup. It's going to be a very fun journey!


----------



## Unseelie (Apr 6, 2005)

*small worlding, yay BPAL!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_I am also Janice on the BPAL forums._

 
Hee!  i think all the smelling good has led to "well, tomboy, might as well try some ~looking~ good for a change".

Matte lipstick and black mascara were my life.  i've just scared myself terribly by making a list and getting ready to go buy some lipglass.  the SHINY, oooh, mmm.

Cheers for the welcome!


----------



## Unseelie (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_I agree!!! While I'm not quite 30....I'm close.  The learning curve is higher for us.  I was perfectly content with my basic application of neutral colors....UNTIL my lil' sis' happened to introduce me into the world of high-end MU

Anyhow, Welcome to Specktra!! And hope you have lots of MU adventures!_

 
Dankesehr!
Ja, neutrals and mattes, with the occasional irresisistible drugstore pencil in some lunatic shade because it caught my eye.  >_<;;
Now i'm looking at cam shots taken by 15 year olds who can do professional quality blending and have such amazing control of the powders i'm blown away.  My artist background is twitching - powder is harder to control than paint, how do they *do* it?  Awesome.

Thanks again for the welcome!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 6, 2005)

welcome!!!!! once u go MAC u can't go back!! =)


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 6, 2005)

Welcome Unseelie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I too found my "inner-makeup-junkie" at 30 basically...Since then its been all down hill!! Nothing but serious l/g and mac addictions for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im sure you will enjoy your time here!! (& I too am Jealous of the 16 year olds that are amazingly talented (like Alexa for instance!) Youll love perusing the FOTD's here!)


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Unseelie (Jan 24, 2011)

5 years later, LESS young, STILL coveting and collecting the sparkly; i sort of found my eye look is a very light one-color wash and mascara.  not very complicated, so i have a collection of light, sheer, barely there iridescents and i do the same "day face" over and over and over.. to go with whatever i'm wearing, sort of, more or less, kinda.

  	i've been using Aromaleigh minerals for the past few years- now that she's going out of business i'm gutted, finding that foundation was a game-changer for me.  i just picked up some Mineralize spf15 loose powder.. here's hoping!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 24, 2011)

its good to see you posting after 5 years!


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes! Welcome back!


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Susanne (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Unseelie (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks ladies!
  	Back in the day I didn't know you could have 5 years on the internet- amazing.  My nieces are young teens and seem to have been born into Facebook & Myspace... just amazing, I used to think I was so tech savvy compared to my parents.  Meanwhile - time marches on!


----------



## Unseelie (Aug 26, 2014)

Necro!

  Is it okay to resurrect a long dead thread to say "once again, all these same things, yeah."
  I've sort of rediscovered a passion for my MAC lipsticks, and picked up Kat von D's "Wolvesmouth" and "Lovecraft" - so happy with this stuff I started seeking out online reviews and other people talking about them and - here I am again.   After moving a couple times and putting all the extra or non-daily colors in boxes, and only wearing Verve day after day it's like rediscovering a TREASURE.  I'm committed to a different lip color each day.  Wear them, find out what's still good, what's gone, what to rebuy - get back in the swing of things.

  Cheers!


----------

